# Quick D2G GB Rom question



## Intoxikate (Jul 5, 2011)

Currently on Apex 607 right now. I'm planning on reinstalling Apex GB rom on the phone because I've been having issues with BT and data signal, so I'm hoping a fresh download of the rom and install will do the trick. Anyways, my question is can I just go into recovery and do a wipe and then reinstall the rom, or do I have to start all over with the sbfing to 330 and going from there? Thanks!


----------



## kr3n (Jul 16, 2011)

Not to sound like a dick but every rom thread in this section says be on gingerbread, which you are, wipe data/cache/dalvik then install.


----------



## Intoxikate (Jul 5, 2011)

Thx just wanted to clarify cuz didn't want to mess anything up. Can't ever be too safe u know.


----------

